# Smoked Salmon Lollipops



## mish (Aug 25, 2005)

Smoked Salmon Lollipops
This is a recipe served by the Cameron Mitchell Catering Company. M Executive Chef David Dovell leads the recipe creation team.

1 lb. diced, smoked salmon
4 ounces cream cheese
1 Tbsp. rinsed capers
1 Tbsp. minced red onion
1 lemon, zested
Salt and pepper to taste
Smoked salmon, thinkly sliced
Chopped chives as needed
Poppy seeds as needed 

Puree diced, smoked salmon, cream cheese, capers and lemon zest. Fold in minced red onion and add salt and pepper to taste.

Chill mixture and roll into 1-inch pieces and freeze for 20 minutes. Wrap each ball with 2 strips of sliced salmon.

Place stick into ball and roll ends in chives or poppy seeds. 

Yields approximately 30 pieces.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

Where do I start licking?  All 30 pieces.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2005)

You do know, I'm going to have to fight off the hoards for thses don't you?  WoW looks good.

kadesma


----------



## QSis (Nov 15, 2005)

I think this is one I will make for T'day.  In the interest of cost, I will omit the slices of salmon wrapped around the balls, and just use the rest of the recipe to make mini salmon spread balls with toothpicks. My family with love them!

 I'll be perusing the other appetizer recipes in this section, looking for light stuff.

Lee


----------



## mish (Nov 20, 2005)

Qsis, another idea - in place of wrapping the lollipops with smoked salmon - perhaps rolling them in finely chopped almonds, macadamias or pistachios.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 21, 2005)

Perfect Christmas Eve party nibble, DH would be all over these in a flash - thanks for sharing Mish, as usual it's a very cool recipe!!!


----------



## RMS (Nov 22, 2005)

The name caught my eye immediately!
sounds good!


----------

